# Linux MTP



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone found the right combination to get the MTP on the S3 working correctly under linux?

Right now I'm on Fedora 17 and even w/ the latest libmtp it's just not playing nice.

Drives me nuts trying to get files to/from this and i hate resorting to adb or rebooting to windows


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

What ROM are you running if any? I found that cm10 didn't like to play well with my Linux setup. When my phone was bone stock I was able to connect it but now lime with beans ICS ROM it only connected as a camera. I've been using WiFi file transfers as an easy fix. If youre trying to transfer multiple files with those you usually have to pay for the app, but it worked for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

dest said:


> Has anyone found the right combination to get the MTP on the S3 working correctly under linux?
> 
> Right now I'm on Fedora 17 and even w/ the latest libmtp it's just not playing nice.
> 
> Drives me nuts trying to get files to/from this and i hate resorting to adb or rebooting to windows


adb is win!

you could use qtadb too...
http://qtadb.wordpress.com/
it hasnt been updated in awhile but works fine for me


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

sixohtew said:


> adb is win!
> 
> you could use qtadb too...
> http://qtadb.wordpress.com/
> it hasnt been updated in awhile but works fine for me


Haha... adb + for i in *.* is win...

I'll have to take a look at qtadb. Might get me by till libmtp finally gets caught up to date..

It just makes me shiver a little when I say "guess I'll reboot to windows... it's easier that way"

heh

I may just end up adding back the usbutils to LK and start using UMS instead...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Use sshfs on your pc + ssh server app on the phone. Then you have access to your entire filesytem with root and don't have to plug it in. Linux natively supports sshfs too. If you set up the public/private keys, won't even have to deal with passwords.


----------



## dest (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah... i've done that in the past..

I just think it's BS that I can't plug the device into my computer and have it work out of the box.... I'm lazy that way 

Honestly, I really detest the MTP BS... can't connect under linux, can't connect to my car (without external sdcard + UMS work arounds).

I'm all for progress but not at the sacrifice of stability.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll just wait for the UMS mod to work on all the ROMs... I like UMS way more anyways...


----------

